# Ritorna il Maurizio Costanzo Show da Aprile 2015 su Rete 4.



## admin (26 Febbraio 2015)

Ritorna il re dei talk show. Il Maurizio Costanzo Show, celebre format andato in onda fino a pochi anni fa, ritorna ad Aprile 2015, su Rete 4, con quattro nuove puntate. La conferma è stata data dallo stesso conduttore, Costanzo, nel corso di un'intervista rilasciata al Corriere della Sera. La prima puntata sarà dedicata al tema della vedovanza. La sigla resterà quella storica di sempre. Sarà presente anche un'orchestra. Il nuovo Maurizio Costanzo Show andrà in onda una volta a settimana.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Uno di quei "programmi", che sarà per la parlata di Costanzo, è dura rimanere svegli fino alla fine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno di quei "programmi", che sarà per la parlata di Costanzo, è dura rimanere svegli fino alla fine.



Ma poi ora Costanzo è proprio impresentabile, è invecchiato parecchio ed è quasi incomprensibile quando parla.
In qualche recente apparizione non mi è sembrato neanche molto lucido.


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2015)

Oh mi raccomando mandatelo in prima serata che tanto c'e' l'imbarazzo della scelta  

Mamma mia, un programma pallosissimo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Marzo 2015)

senza Demo non ha senso di esistere


----------

